# War, Lord, Animal, Machine, The Dance, The House, The Way



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

The Metaphor: THE WAR
What it generates: STRUGGLE
Universe as war: The triumph of being over nothingness; The 
battlefield
Society as war: The subjection of weak to strong
Person as warrior: courage; the hero
Medicine as victory over death
Mind as warrior: Conquistador 
Language as control
The relationship of human with other beings in war: Enmity
Images of the War: Victory, defeat, loot, ruin, the army.

____​
The Metaphor: THE LORD
What it generates: POWER
Universe as kingdom: Hierarchy from one god down. Order from 
chaos
Society as kingdom: Hierarchy from one king down. Order from 
chaos
Person as lord/subject: Class, caste, place, responsibility
Medicine as power
Mind as lord/subject: Law. Judgment
Language as power
The relationship of human with other beings in the kingdom: 
Superiority
Images of the Kingdom: The pyramid, the city, the sun

____

The Metaphor: THE ANIMAL
What it generates: LIFE
Universe as animal: organic, indivisible, wholeness
Society as animal: Tribe, clan, family
Person as animal: Kinship
Medicine as rest
Mind as animal: Discovery
Language as relationship
The relationship of human with other beings as animals: Eating.
Interdependence 
Images of the Animal: Birth, mating, dying, the seasons, the tree,
the diverse plants and animals

____

The Metaphor: THE MACHINE
What it generates: WORK
Universe as machine: Clock and clockmaker. Running and 
running down
Society as a machine: Parts, functions, cogs; interrelations;
production
Person as machine: Use. Function
Medicine as repair
Mind as machine: Information.
Language as communication
The relationship of human with other beings as machines: 
Exploitation
Images of the Machine: Progress, ineluctability, breakdown, the
wheel

____

The Metaphor: THE DANCE
What it generates: MUSIC
Universe as dance: Harmony. Creation/Destruction
Society as dance: Participation
Person as dancer: Cooperation
Medicine as art
Mind as dancing: Rhythm, measure
Language as connection
The relationship of human with other beings as dance: Horizontal
linking
Images of the Dance: Steps, gestures, continuity, harmony,
the spiral

____

The Metaphor: THE HOUSE
What it generates: STABILITY
Universe as house: Rooms in one mansion
Society as household: Division within unity; inclusion/exclusion
Person as householder: Selfhood
Medicine as protection
Mind as householder: Belonging
Language as self-domestication
The language of human with other beings in the house: inside/
outside
Images of the House: Doors, windows, hearth, home, the town.

____

The Metaphor: THE WAY
What it generates: CHANGE
Universe as the way: Mystery; balance in movement
Society as the way: Imitation of the nonhuman; inaction
Person as a wayfarer: Caution
Medicine as keeping in balance
Mind as wayfarer: Spontaneity; Sureness
Language as inadequate
The relationship of human with other beings in the way: Unity
Images of the Way: Balance, reversal, journey, return








​
An Exercise in Generative Metaphors.
Offer some of your feelings and ideas here...show some of your inner colors
​​​


----------

